# Additional Security checking..Visa class 189



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

hello friends i have two following queries

1. i applied for visa subclass 189 on 17 feb 2013 and my co was assigned on 04 april,2013.last month i got a mail from co that my application is under additional security checking.unfortunately i have no idea about the meaning of addition security checking.can any one help me to clarify the term additional security checking and at what stage an application goes under additional security checking.
2.i have already uploaded my medical few months earlier, last week i lodged in by using my trn number and i saw a dialogue i.e"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" was displaying. what does it mean??? this dialogue is still showing there.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

me too in the same situation i m also feb 2013 189 visa applicant jon verification done about a month ago since then no reply still waiting i dont know what is happening is ur job verification done got a mail from co almost 3 monthe before that no documents are required now after that job verification was done very confused what should i do now i think we are from high risk countries that is why they r taking long time u tell what are your suggestions


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

b in touch so that we can share the information with each other what is your job verification done


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

my job vitrifaction was done on 04/04/2013 ....but sinc then no updates...on 22/06/2013 co mailed me tht my applction is under additional security cheking and asked a question about my form 80..later on co also inform me tht my application is under internal checking process.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

hoping to get good news ver soon and same to u buddy whats ur trade in which field have u applied


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> hoping to get good news ver soon and same to u buddy whats ur trade in which field have u applied


thx for ur gud wish..my profession is urban and regional planner....how did they verify yr job...in my case they jst did phn call to my employer and then talk to my dept head who signed my experience certificate....is it the way of job verification or they follow som other means...


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

in my case both telephonic and physical verification one in may and the other in july


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> in my case both telephonic and physical verification one in may and the other in july


wht is ur profession???wht did they ask while verifying physically..??? did they contact u directly or ur empoyer??


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

as i told u when they did the telephonic enquiry they called at the factory land number and asked whether this is xxxxxx industry and asked about me from my ownner do i work here and from when and the said that they wante to talk to me as i was not in the factory at that time i was out due to sone factory work with a client the owner said that i was out with a client and will b back in half an hour they took my cell no from the owner and called me as i was talking to someone else i got a missed call in my phone i tried to pick it up but it was a missed call and thet did not call me again and it was after 2 months again the personally visited the factory site and was their for 2 and half hours questioning my owner ,his son and after that they questioned me for 15 minutes regarding my job and work and looked me


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

the looked at me with suspicion as if i was not working there and forced me to tell the the reality but i was not fake i sticked to my reply that i am the emplyee of this company and work here the also insisted my owner to tell them truth but as i was not fake my owner sais that i wok there and iam a fine worker this is all the story i guess they suspected me because on that day also i was in another set uo of the factory to bring a machinery part but i was back on time and had a meeting with them to my luck now finger crossed i ma metal fabricator what about ur inquiry what they asked u


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

buddy its their duty to put pressure on us so taht we may make a mistake and the get a point the also checked my attendance register and to my luck it was ok and the took the pic of my owner the pic of blank letter head of the compant to match with in which my experience was made stay in touch buddy waht abt ur medicals r they referred or cleared u hired agent or filed the case ur self stay in touch buddy


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

how old is ur company??? nd wht type of concern it is??? does ur company has ne website???


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

ya its more then 25 years old ya my company have a website u tell how was ur telephonic enquiry can we contact eachother by any other means to share our views i guess as we r from high risk countries that is why they are taking long time


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

babu40712 said:


> how old is ur company??? nd wht type of concern it is??? does ur company has ne website???


u say buddy how is life going on and whats new how was your telephonic enquiry i guess all the february 2013 applicants are still waiting few more of them in this forum from your country too,keep me updated with anything new can we keep in touch by any other means i m really confused its only due high risk countries


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> u say buddy how is life going on and whats new how was your telephonic enquiry i guess all the february 2013 applicants are still waiting few more of them in this forum from your country too,keep me updated with anything new can we keep in touch by any other means i m really confused its only due high risk countries


they asked abt ma position..my emplomnt history...my educational background...my salary. yesterday my co mailed me tht my health is clear but still under internal checking process. pray for me bro...whts ur update???


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

whats up buddy any news


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

*Add. Security Check*

Dear Babu
Additional security check usually means security check of your family members particularly if you include them as a migrant or a future migrant. For example your spouse, brother/sister/parent. The reason i guess is visa type. I also applied for 189 on 16 Jan 2013 and still waiting. They called at my office on 27 March 2013 and after that no news.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

me too sailing in the same boat keep in touch i guess as we are from high risk countries so they are taking longer time to process


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Dear Babu
> Additional security check usually means security check of your family members particularly if you include them as a migrant or a future migrant. For example your spouse, brother/sister/parent. The reason i guess is visa type. I also applied for 189 on 16 Jan 2013 and still waiting. They called at my office on 27 March 2013 and after that no news.


did u get same kind of mail??? what is ur profession??? r u from buet???


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

babu40712 said:


> did u get same kind of mail??? what is ur profession??? r u from buet???


where r u babu any updates kindly keep in touch buddy


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

babu40712 said:


> did u get same kind of mail??? what is ur profession??? r u from buet???


any update saif b in touch buddy still waiting


----------



## babu40712 (Aug 8, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> where r u babu any updates kindly keep in touch buddy


no update...but indian ppl get grant so easily...i m nt getting it y its taking time for you....


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

babu40712 said:


> no update...but indian ppl get grant so easily...i m nt getting it y its taking time for you....


i dont know what is happening still waiting and its very vfrustrating u tell i guess its due to high risk country have u mailed ur co


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> i dont know what is happening still waiting and its very vfrustrating u tell i guess its due to high risk country have u mailed ur co


any update buddy


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> any update buddy


any upate buddy


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> any upate buddy


any news babu bhai


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> any news babu bhai


Keep patience. I think within the first week of December we all will have our visa. My CO advised me not to get worried, if problem arises he will let me know.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Keep patience. I think within the first week of December we all will have our visa. My CO advised me not to get worried, if problem arises he will let me know.


what does he says about your case at which stage is your case which is ur co team


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> Keep patience. I think within the first week of December we all will have our visa. My CO advised me not to get worried, if problem arises he will let me know.


hi babu bhai how are you sir any updates its really frustrating


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> i dont know what is happening still waiting and its very vfrustrating u tell i guess its due to high risk country have u mailed ur co


how are you buddy any updates


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> how are you buddy any updates


nothing Ranjit. I am writing to my CO now. Will let you know what my status is.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> nothing Ranjit. I am writing to my CO now. Will let you know what my status is.


yesterday i received a letter from my co which is called as invitation to comment they think that i provided bogus documents and now they are telling me ti commentbon this point and told me to provide the documents which i think ok from my side and clarify that why i should be granted a visa really confused can any one help me out


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Singh in which category have u applied also who is ur immigration consultant
Waiting for ur reply
Thanks 
Imran.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

imrannri said:


> Hi Singh in which category have u applied also who is ur immigration consultant
> Waiting for ur reply
> Thanks
> Imran.


i m from india and i have applied as a fitter what about you where are you from


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

I am also from india n i m a welder

can u please tell me how the skill test happens?


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

imrannri said:


> I am also from india n i m a welder
> 
> can u please tell me how the skill test happens?[/QUOTEd
> did u applied or want to apply


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> imrannri said:
> 
> 
> > I am also from india n i m a welder
> ...


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

in india where are you from u can contact me


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> in india where are you from u can contact me


i m from maharashtra pune what about u?


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

first of all u have to score six each in ielts then get aTRA assessment done


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> first of all u have to score six each in ielts then get aTRA assessment done


where does the TRA assessment done and how?


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

imrannri said:


> where does the TRA assessment done and how?


trade recognition australia u can find it on immi aus website in india whete are you from i m from punjab


----------



## imrannri (Nov 14, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> trade recognition australia u can find it on immi aus website in india whete are you from i m from punjab


i m from pune and how does the test happen can you please elaborate, also what are the steps involved for the visa process.

i appreciate your answers


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

imrannri said:


> i m from pune and how does the test happen can you please elaborate, also what are the steps involved for the visa process.
> 
> i appreciate your answers


u can call me on 9023382131 then i can explain to u


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> how are you buddy any updates


No, nothing at all. They copied and pasted the same words they wrote me five months ago. But I got reply from a different CO, may be my case has been moved to another person. Wish you good luck.


----------



## ranjit singh virdi (Aug 16, 2013)

SAIFULLAH RANA said:


> No, nothing at all. They copied and pasted the same words they wrote me five months ago. But I got reply from a different CO, may be my case has been moved to another person. Wish you good luck.


the co has send me a letter to comment on adverse information they think i have provided them bogus documents i m very confused they have provided me 28 days to clarify myself


----------



## SAIFULLAH RANA (Apr 20, 2013)

ranjit singh virdi said:


> the co has send me a letter to comment on adverse information they think i have provided them bogus documents i m very confused they have provided me 28 days to clarify myself


 Hi Ranjit
Please dont get upset. Things happen, they are very suspicious. If you have genuine documents then no worries mate. At least you know your status now. Follow their guidelines and you will have a positive result soon. Good luck.


----------

